# So, I messed up presenting..



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

It's been about over a year since I've done any presentations. The last one I did was last year April and it involved doing a 2 hour debate/PowerPoint presentation and my partner was the girl who I liked which made it even more nervewrecking, but in the end I pulled through. 

So, today...the professor decided to randomly choose me for some experiment...so I got up, walked to the front of the class..etc etc. I was told to hold some container filled with liquid. And so.....as I was holding it...I got nervous out of nowhere, and then...due to me being nervous, I began shaking and the water inside the container started to shake. I immediately managed to suppress it but it was still enough for the whole class to see. Then the shaking went to my freaking legs but I kinda moved around to hide it. Sigh lol. I think there was even a chick who asked if I was okay. It was so embarrassing lol. And I know it doesn't sound like much, but any little **** up while presenting, it feels like you ****ed up big time and the event will keep replaying in your head over and over and over again until you die of cringe. And now I sit here, writing this, cringing at myself (guess who's gonna drink tonight!). I guess even though I managed to conquer being so nervous in the past, it doesn't stick to you unless you are consistent with it. I guess I got too high and mighty thinking I would never humiliate myself like that again. **** it


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't say you messed up anything. Anxiety shakes are almost impossible to control in that situation.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

lots of people would get nervous in that situation, even people without SA. i remember some years back on American Idol there was a guy who said he was so nervous before each performance that he would have to throw up. 

so yeah, people get anxious. sometimes other people notice. It happens, don't beat yourself up. good for you having gotten past your SA as much as you have


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

The Library of Emma said:


> lots of people would get nervous in that situation, even people without SA. i remember some years back on American Idol there was a guy who said he was so nervous before each performance that he would have to throw up.
> 
> so yeah, people get anxious. sometimes other people notice. It happens, don't beat yourself up. good for you having gotten past your SA as much as you have


You're right, but ugh lol. I am still thinking about it, kinda. I even decided to skip the class today. How about you? How bad is your SA?


----------



## catssarelife (Aug 31, 2014)

People probably didn't think much of it. Those of us with SA always think people are noticing everything we do, when they're usually not. You should focus on the fact that you were able to get through it, because that is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sounds like you managed it about as well as you could have  and it doesn't sound like people responded badly to it.

The important thing now is to try not to ruminate too much over it as that will just compound the problem. Understand you did the best you could, you have anxiety, you are going to be anxious in these situations and that is all there is to it. Distract yourself from thinking too much about it and try to focus on other things if you can.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Considerate said:


> You're right, but ugh lol. I am still thinking about it, kinda. I even decided to skip the class today. How about you? How bad is your SA?


Depending on the circumstances, it can be nonexistent or so bad my peripheral vision goes red, i can't breathe, i can't really hear, and it feels like i'm talking in a dream.

it's been a while since i've had to give any presentations, but i've had mixed results. Mostly i did ok and just felt dizzy, but once there was a Powerpoint i wasn't prepared for and i was coming up with half the stuff off the top of my head. I don't know if anyone noticed it, but i felt nauseous and like i was suffocating the whole time. somehow my mouth just kept running and i got through it, though


----------



## Laura Linn (Mar 13, 2016)

you went at the end of your presentation with all your anxiety ,you should be pround of yourself .you shake it's normal because it's a lack of experience in presenting you will do better with training yourself at speaking in public more often .you can improve in this .


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

The Library of Emma said:


> Depending on the circumstances, it can be nonexistent or so bad my peripheral vision goes red, i can't breathe, i can't really hear, and it feels like i'm talking in a dream.
> 
> it's been a while since i've had to give any presentations, but i've had mixed results. Mostly i did ok and just felt dizzy, but once there was a Powerpoint i wasn't prepared for and i was coming up with half the stuff off the top of my head. I don't know if anyone noticed it, but i felt nauseous and like i was suffocating the whole time. somehow my mouth just kept running and i got through it, though


Lmao you managed to save yourself in that presentation :clap Sorry fr the late reply, I don't get on here as often. You know, I just passed my Speech class without giving a single presentation in that class.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

Laura Linn said:


> you went at the end of your presentation with all your anxiety ,you should be pround of yourself .you shake it's normal because it's a lack of experience in presenting you will do better with training yourself at speaking in public more often .you can improve in this .


True. Looking back at it now, I'm proud that it happened because it let me know that there is still room for improvement.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Stuff like this happen all the time you just have to learn how to cope with it,I had worse days speaking infront of 300 people :/


----------

